# Gary Fong Lightsphere II review



## Green Li (Mar 22, 2010)

Gary Fong Lightsphere is one of those products that raises the same questions over and over . 
I don't know how many times I've been asked about it... many times... :mrgreen:
Finally, I decided to post a review to cover the most important things about this diffuser.

Here is my review: *Gary Fong Lightsphere II*

















Hope this helps.


----------



## inTempus (Mar 22, 2010)

Do you have any comparison shots to share?  I have some I recently did for another discussion about the Fong.














I've found that the Fong doesn't give me anything more than a bare bounced flash does.  Use a good bounce card and the Fong really doesn't seem to be all that useful.  There are very few situations where I've found the Fong actually does something I can't do with a bare flash and a bounce card.  My Fong stays at home in the closet since it takes up way too much room in my camera bag and I rarely find myself in a situation where it's useful.

Here are some other defusers for comparison.  










Compared to a bare flash pointed straight at the subject:






I would say the Lumiquest Softbox III is about as useful as pointing your bare flash at your subject.  The only benefit I see is that it slightly softens the light on the face but the shadow is still very harsh.  Is it worth the price?  For me, no.


----------



## Green Li (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice comparison. Thanks!
I actually am working on a similar controlled test. Will post shortly.


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting.

Would your opinion change of the LumiQuest  if you had not been shooting against a background?

I ask because I have seen it recommended on Strobist.


----------



## Overread (Mar 23, 2010)

I've only used the lumiquest 3 in a limited manner, but I think its a softbox that would greatly benefit an inner insert to further break up and diffuse the light inside and even out the light as it leaves the box.


----------



## Green Li (Mar 23, 2010)

Overread said:


> I've only used the lumiquest 3 in a limited manner, but I think its a softbox that would greatly benefit an inner insert to further break up and diffuse the light inside and even out the light as it leaves the box.


I did quite a bit of testing with SB III. Results produced by LumiQuest Softbox III really depend on flash zoom setting. I would recommend using built-in wide-angle screen or the widest zoom head position.

Check this out:  *LumiQuest  Softbox III test*


----------



## Overread (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank for that Li - I didn't consider adjusting the zoom of the flash, and for most of my macro stuff the zoom would certainly have been at the longer end (normally its left in auto). I'll give it another try when I next can with the wide angle flap down on my 580EX2


----------



## inTempus (Mar 24, 2010)

Green Li said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > I've only used the lumiquest 3 in a limited manner, but I think its a softbox that would greatly benefit an inner insert to further break up and diffuse the light inside and even out the light as it leaves the box.
> ...


Interesting, I'll have to play with that myself.


----------



## inTempus (Mar 24, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Would your opinion change of the LumiQuest  if you had not been shooting against a background?
> 
> I ask because I have seen it recommended on Strobist.


Good question.  I would not use it against a background for obvious reasons.  I wouldn't use it indoors for any reason, especially if I had the option to bounce.  I do keep it in my kit because it folds flat and I would use it to soften the light a wee bit if I had to point my flash directly at the subject.

For me personally this isn't all that often.


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it bad that I find these things completely annoying and think that there are better modifiers out there aside from these "Tupperware" looking devices ... 

I love my $20 Demb bounce card!


----------



## inTempus (Mar 24, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> I love my $20 Demb bounce card!


The bounce card is probably the most practical device out there.  All these other more costly and over sized devices are, for the most part, useless.


----------



## Green Li (Mar 30, 2010)

Overread said:


> Thank for that Li - I didn't consider adjusting the zoom of the flash, and for most of my macro stuff the zoom would certainly have been at the longer end (normally its left in auto). I'll give it another try when I next can with the wide angle flap down on my 580EX2


You're very welcome. When I first thought I this, I was like "hold on a second... flash zoom must make a difference here...". And it did


----------



## Green Li (Mar 31, 2010)

OK. I'm done with my tests. Here is what I've got: *Lightsphere II Cloud vs. Clear*
Cloud - left, Clear - right (direct, dome, no dome):






















*Lightsphere II Cloud test* and *Lightsphere II Clear test* may also be a useful read.


----------



## FrankLamont (Apr 1, 2010)

Note that size of the softbox/diffuser will drastically affect light spread and (main) concentration of light.


----------



## dillonmetty (Aug 26, 2010)

I love this product. I have bought at least a month and have shot three weddings over the last three weeks with her. I went to a meeting and only tap away and shot and the results were excellent, I could not be happier.


----------

